# Mule deer meat weight



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Who amongst us has a good idea of what the meat weights from a mature mule deer buck. Lets say 6-7 years old and average size for that age, boned out meat weight. Also I suppose it would be interesting to know what four leg bones weigh if one were to just quarter a deer out?

Cheddar


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a study from the University of Wyoming on mule deer carcass weights. It's an interesting read:
http://www.wyomingextension.org/agpubs/pubs/B589R.pdf

They also have studies for elk and pronghorn that I have found informational:
http://www.wyomingextension.org/agpubs/pubs/B594R.pdf
http://www.wyomingextension.org/agpubs/pubs/B565R.pdf


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

No expert, but myself or family have killed many bucks which yield over 100 lbs of boned meat. Some bucks were aged in a lab and were 4-8 years old. My experience is a mature buck yields around 100 lbs. of boneless. A yearling yields around 50 lbs. I think a plus minus of 20 lbs. would meet the expectation. 

The study in the link is interesting. Of course they do not specify the range conditions of where the animal was harvested. Amazing how critters can pack on the lbs in the right conditions. I know my cows can have a 20% swing in body weight depending on the range conditions and would think wild game can be similar.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

My grandfather kept tabs on everything he butchered, and I have as well, it squares within a few pounds of the study.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I suppose a lot of it has to do with the time of year taken as well. The butcher I take my deer to says the average deer taken during the archery hunt without head, legs or hide weighs in at 70 lbs. I shot a large 4 pt one year and it weighed in at 101 lbs without head, hide or legs (no leg below the joint) Seems like they appear heavier in the fall during the rut. I have always averaged about 50 top 60 lbs of pure meat from my deer.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

bow_dude said:


> I suppose a lot of it has to do with the time of year taken as well. The butcher I take my deer to says the average deer taken during the archery hunt without head, legs or hide weighs in at 70 lbs. I shot a large 4 pt one year and it weighed in at 101 lbs without head, hide or legs (no leg below the joint) Seems like they appear heavier in the fall during the rut. I have always averaged about 50 top 60 lbs of pure meat from my deer.


Yeah, they should still be putting on weight right up to the snow flying.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i got exactly 38 lbs off of my doe antelope. 0.8 lbs shy of study


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A big mature buck takes me two trips out of the high country. A younger deer makes one heavy trip. I don't pack any bones and usually eat the tenderloins on the mountain.------SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My Pauns buck from 2012 weighed 186 pounds at the butcher without guts, head, hide, or legs beneath the knees. Tooth data aged him at 3 years old. (Which I still don't believe.)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> A big mature buck takes me two trips out of the high country. A younger deer makes one heavy trip. I don't pack any bones and usually eat the tenderloins on the mountain.------SS


Me too. Sometimes I'll pack bones though.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One trip with the front half, the horns and offal. (in my pack)

Second trip with the rear half bones and all. (in game bag)



I oughtta get a couple cred points for this deer. Shot at 25 yards in the dark timber.

I weigh the meat on elk and antelope, whitetails most times, but don't weigh mule deer. Probably because I don't shoot them anymore.


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Jeez goob you've been there and done that I'd love to hunt places you've been thanks for sharing your photos ps is it Utah Wyoming Idaho?


----------

